

Show HN: Getlostinside – Product Hunt for urban exploration - GreenT
http://www.getlostinside.com

======
GreenT
Hi guys,

I built getlostinside.com a simple travel guide that shows you what you can do
in your vicinity. The idea is that instead of listing existing places, the
site shows you what you can do for a given budget (e.g Enjoy the view from the
highest mountain in Berlin for 0€). I also want it to be 100% user curated.
It’s currently limited to Berlin, so i’m looking for feedback from travel
experts on this project. My idea is not to create the next tripadvisor,
instead i want to partner with travel blogs to have a smaller expert curated
selection of things to do. What do you guys think?

Important: It's a simple prototype atm, only featuring things to do in Berlin
currently. If you are interested you can leave your mail on the add button.

